
Lucet – A Sandboxing WebAssembly Compiler - mountainview
https://github.com/fastly/lucet
======
pietroglyph
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19514353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19514353)

